# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Slimitin woman opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

ostatnio widziałam reklame Slimitin woman, ale że jestem negatywnie nastawiona do takich preparatów, bo już wiele takich stosowałam, przy tym ćwiczyłam i nic. Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem Slimitin woman, ale najpierw chciałabym poznac Wasze opinie? Czy warto kupić, czy strata pieniędzy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> ostatnio widziałam reklame Slimitin woman, ale że jestem negatywnie nastawiona do takich preparatów, bo już wiele takich stosowałam, przy tym ćwiczyłam i nic. Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem Slimitin woman, ale najpierw chciałabym poznac Wasze opinie? Czy warto kupić, czy strata pieniędzy?


No własnie widze,że nikt raczej tego nie używał a ja zakupiłam ten produkt dzisiaj nie czytając opini ponieważ jako takich to nigdzie nie ma.Podziele się swoimi spostrzeżeniami czy to działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Slimitin po pierwszej ciąży. Ograniczyłam troszkę jedzonko, jadłam 5 posiłków i w ciągu 4 miesięcy schudłam 12 kg. Teraz znowu go zaczęłam używać, żeby pozbyć się 10 kg po drugiej ciąży. Teraz wprowadziłam sobie dodatkowo małą dietkę i ćwiczenia na ujędrnienie brzucha. Liczę znowu na efekty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mnie namówiła siostra, która schudła łykając go łącznie 6 kilo. Ja zaczynam, postanowiłam się na razie nie ważyć, bo podobno na początku traci się szybko kilogramy, a nie chcę potem stracić motywacji. Ale czuję po spodniach, które były przyciasne w pupie i pasie, że są luźniejsze i to sporo. Po 2 tygodniach napiszę więcej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Biore slimitin od miesiaca-schudłam 4 kg ale z dietą 1500 kcal,więc same tabletki raczej niewiele dają.bez tych tabletech schudłam w pierwszym msc 6 kg, w drugim 3,5 no i teraz 4 kg. Jeszcze duuuużo mi zostało :Smile:

----------


## kraverka

Witam wszystkich. Obecnie ważę 70 kg. W ciągu roku zrzuciłam 12 i waga stoi. Chcę zrzucić jeszcze 6 kg lecz niestety niebardzo mogę  :Smile:  Biorę tablteki therm line forte, ale efekt średni. Szukam czegoś skuteczniejszego. Czy przy ćwiczeniu (nieregularnym-co 2 dzień) bardzo intensywnym i zarzywaniu tych tabletek mogę oczekiwać podobnych efektów jak przedmówcy?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przesadzaj z intensywnością zażywania. Ja tam bym nie ryzykowała brania więcej niż jest wskazane. Efekty po nim są i to dobre, ale dobrze by było gdybyś jednak zwiększyła swoją aktywność w ciągu dnia. I odpuść sobie całkowicie fast-foody, według mnie to one nas najbardziej gubią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

działa ale tylko na nasz portfel.
Biorę od trzech tygodni, od tego czasu przytyłam 3 kg i mam problemy z wypróżnianiem. Dodam jeszcze, że prowadzę bardzo aktywny tryb życia czyli minimum 5 x w tygodniu wysiłek fizyczny przez 50 min (już 2 lata).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobry produkt. Tylko, że łykam go ale i chodzę na siłownię. Nie wiem czy sam by tak dobrze na mnie podziałał, ale teraz się cieszę bo udało mi się zrzucić 5,8 kg. Zachęcam, ale nie ma tabletek cud i jak ktoś myśli, że schudnie tylko łykając środki bez żadnych innych zmian w życiu (typu sport i zmiany nawyków żywnościowych) to się może przeliczyć. To takie moje prywatne zdanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> ostatnio widziałam reklame Slimitin woman, ale że jestem negatywnie nastawiona do takich preparatów, bo już wiele takich stosowałam, przy tym ćwiczyłam i nic. Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem Slimitin woman, ale najpierw chciałabym poznac Wasze opinie? Czy warto kupić, czy strata pieniędzy?


Ja przytyłam  łykając te tabletki! Mój apetyt był większy niż przypuszczałam! Gorąco nie polecam

----------


## Martyna

Widzę, że na jednych działa na innych nie. To chyba tak jak facet, jedne nam się podoba, drugi nie pasuje kompletnie  :Smile: ))
Jesli chodzi o slimitin to na mnie działa całkiem, całkiem. Do zrzucenia miałam łącznie 12 kg. Teraz już o 4 mniej po 3 tygodniach, więc myślę, że chyba jest całkiem dobrze. Teraz też zamierzam jeść więcej warzyw, no i całkowicie zrezygnować ze słodyczy.
Co do apetytu to nie czuję, że chce mi się jeść więcej.
Slimitin ma kwasy CLA - one podnoszą tempo przemiany materii, i może wtedy co niektórzy mogą mieć apetyt. U mnie było na odwrót.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> działa ale tylko na nasz portfel.
> Biorę od trzech tygodni, od tego czasu przytyłam 3 kg i mam problemy z wypróżnianiem. Dodam jeszcze, że prowadzę bardzo aktywny tryb życia czyli minimum 5 x w tygodniu wysiłek fizyczny przez 50 min (już 2 lata).


A na pewno nie jesteś w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem, że to tabletki dla woman ale.. weszłam na to forum ponieważ też jak i większość rozważam ich kupno.. zainteresował mnie nimi brat mojego chłopaka, który mówi, że przez miesiąc brał je regularnie i schudł 6kg nie ograniczając się przy tym w ogóle... kiedyś byłam na diecie (dieta dukana- 1 m-c 10 kg w dół) ale z pewnych powodów przerwałam ją i teraz nie mogę się  z powrotem za nią zabrać... :/  spróbuję tych tabletek.. może coś to da... w końcu wakacje zbliżają sie wielkimi krokami

----------


## Ona19L

Postanowiłam sobie ze muszę schudnąć! 
Mój plan wygląda w ten sposób. Rano jem płatki Nestle Fitness 14 dni, później jakiś owoc następnie NOPRMALNY obiad, owoc i na kolacje jogurt naturalny. Moja siostra stosowała dietę jeść co dwie godziny normalne jedzenie i schudła 30 kg bez efektu jojo przez 5 miesięcy..wygląda super..zero rozstępów, zwisającej warstwy skóry...do tego oczywiście ćwiczenia..nie da się schudnąć bez odrobiny wysiłku..no i ja dodaje te kapsułki..posiadają one ananas a to bardzo pomaga w odchudzaniu jeden minus ich to taki ze nie posiadają białka składniku który zapełnia nam brzuch..no ale spróbujemy  :Smile:  POWODZENIA ŻYCZĘ WSZYSTKIM  :Smile:  buziaki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja przytyłam  łykając te tabletki! Mój apetyt był większy niż przypuszczałam! Gorąco nie polecam


może tobie nie pomógł ale weź pod uwagę to, że każdy człowiek jest inny, ma inny organizm. Tabletki będą na niego inaczej działać, może będzie odwrotnie zamiast tyć to się schudnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całkiem fajny produkt. Brałam go pół roku temu, żeby zrzucić 3 kg. Nie było tego dużo, ale nie potrafiłam się z nimi uporać. Mam 156 i przy tym wzroście te 3 kg to było trochę za dużo. Teraz już wszystko jest w normie, no i czuję się pewniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem, że to tabletki dla woman ale.. weszłam na to forum ponieważ też jak i większość rozważam ich kupno.. zainteresował mnie nimi brat mojego chłopaka, który mówi, że przez miesiąc brał je regularnie i schudł 6kg nie ograniczając się przy tym w ogóle... kiedyś byłam na diecie (dieta dukana- 1 m-c 10 kg w dół) ale z pewnych powodów przerwałam ją i teraz nie mogę się  z powrotem za nią zabrać... :/  spróbuję tych tabletek.. może coś to da... w końcu wakacje zbliżają sie wielkimi krokami


Ale wiesz, że dla facetów to jest inny slimitin? Ja kupuję ten dla kobiet, nie wiem co ma w składzie ten dla mężczyzn, więc przypadkiem go nie kup  :Wink:  A swoją droga ciekawe jak działa ten dla facetów, mojemu jak nic przydałoby się trochę schudnąć. Facet jak ma kobietę w domu to już myśli, że nie musi o siebie dbać... a namówić go na spacer, albo kino... tragedia. Ale jak za mną zaczną się na ulicy oglądać to jego może to trochę zmotywuje  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też się skusiłam po opiniach w necie i jestem w szoku, że zadziałał. W reklamy w telewizji to już przestałam wierzyć, po tym jak wydałam ponad 500 zł na "cudowne" specyfiki. Wolę już poczytać co piszą dziewczyny i wtedy kupować. Ten akurat jest dobry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecono mi ten preparat w aptece i schudłam 3 kg bo mój apetyt się zmiejszył. Jako takich ćwiczeń nie stosowałam a waga spadla bo jadlam mniej jednak ostatnio nie brałam go i jem co sie nawinie czyli za dużo.  Nadmierny apetyt nie pozwala mi się powstrzymać a ze slimitinem było dużo łatwiej bo praktycznie wcale nie mialam ochoty na słodkie rzeczy, ktore w moim przypadku są przyczyną wzrostu wagi no i dwie ciąże tzn. pozostałości po nich. To jest pierwszy preparat, który mi pomógł.

----------


## CHuda

Ja polecam. W ciągu 2 tygodni schudłam juz 2,5 kilo, ale oczywiście łącząc go z dietą i ruchem. nie ma cudów, same tabletki nie zadziałają :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyUla

Dziś go kupiłam-już jestem po 2 tabletkach i co? nie mam wcale ochoty na kolację co normalnie by się nie zdarzyło.Czyżby zadziałał?zobaczymy>Dodatkowo ćwiczę na stepterze w domu co 2 dzień.Zobaczymy co to z tego będzie.zapowiada się niezle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> ostatnio widziałam reklame Slimitin woman, ale że jestem negatywnie nastawiona do takich preparatów, bo już wiele takich stosowałam, przy tym ćwiczyłam i nic. Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem Slimitin woman, ale najpierw chciałabym poznac Wasze opinie? Czy warto kupić, czy strata pieniędzy?


Biorę aktualnie Slimitin woman.Faktem jest że hamuje apetyt i chęć na słodkie też.Na początku aż nie jadłam,schudłam 1,5 kg.I może żebym prowadziła inny tryb życia np. mieszkając na wiosce to bym schudła.Ale jak to w bloku po pracy..z nudów człowiek je mimo że nie ma apetytu.I nie chudnę mimo że ćwiczę systematycznie na stepterze.To jest dobre na jakies wyjazdy wycieczki,szkoły przetrwania, ogólnie tam gdzie jest słabo z jedzeniem.Wtedy można schudnąć.Ale mając obok dużo jedzenia-nie.

----------


## Niacha

Ja zużyłam całe jedno opakowanie i jestem zadowolona. Slimithin uregulował mi trochę procesy trawienne. Nie stosowałam żadnej diety, starałam się za to ćwiczyć- biegać lub chodzić na basen, 3-4 razy w tygodniu i schudłam prawie 7kg w 1,5 miesiąca. Cudów nie ma, biegałam po kilkanaście kilometrów dobrym tempem, lub pływałam 40 minut, bez przerwy. W połączeniu  z tym specyfikiem efekt jest zadowalający i co najważniejsze, bo na to czekamy - szybko widoczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam, to tylko suplement, po składzie można to podejrzeć.
Używałam, bez innych dodatków takich jak wspomniane Thermoline i inne slimy w ogóle nie działa.
Zamiast bawić się w wyszukane preparaty, lepiej trochę poćwiczyć - tylko nie biegać - bo rozwalicie sobie przy nadwadze kolana, lub nabawicie się ostrogi, żadne buty wam nie pomogą, leczenie w takich przypadkach bardzo długotrwałe, ja leczyłam ostrogi przez prawie 2 lata, i to zakładając dwie różne blokady - odradzam całkowicie bieganie przy nadwadze, ja używałam butów za 600pln z pełną protekcją stopy - wielkie G...!!!

Bez ćwiczeń nie ma cudo preparatów, dlatego polecam niczego nie brać, (tylko niewielkie ilości suplementów w postaci soków) a zwiększyć aktywność np. zwykły spacer wieczorem 
przez godzinę do lasu, do parku naprawdę dużo robi. Nie palić papierosów, tylko działać i myśleć, zażywać sexu i więcej radości życia itd...
Pozdrawiam,

----------

